# Environmental Allergies and Raw Local Honey?



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm trying feeding my allergic dog raw, LOCAL honey for her allergies.

I have a few questions for those who've tried it. Has it helped your dog?

My dog has been on Reactine for a little while now to get the allergies under control. Will this reduce the effectiveness of feeding the honey, by helping her system cope? Should I take her off the Reactine? I'm afraid to, but I'd prefer to not have her on it forever.










Also, I saw some other products on the beekeeper's website.

One was raw honey with extra bee pollen added. 










One was straight bee pollen flakes. 










I also saw something there called bee propolis, which apparently helps the immune system?












Should I rather feed straight bee pollen, or feed the raw honey with the extra bee pollen added? Would this be better by having a higher concentration of pollen, or would it overwhelm her system?

Does anyone feed bee propolis? Do you do this every day as a supplement, or just if they are under the weather? (Evidently raw honey has a bit of this in it already, so maybe it's unnecessary?)

I'm just wondering if I should next time buy a different product?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Blackshep!
Jax08 can answer your questions. If she doesn't see this, pm her. I've got some other things for you to try too! I'll post tonite or tomorrow morning for you.
Moms


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Woo!! Thank you!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, and I should mention she's raw fed, and I give her organic ACV with mother and unprocessed coconut oil.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Blackshep!
Good for you with the raw food, coconut oil and ACV! 

Sounds like right now you are committed to the raw honey since you've already purchased it. I would suggest contacting Jax08 to get more info and try it!

If you try 2 different type "therapy's" at one time, you won't really know which one helped!

If you don't get the results you want in several weeks, you may want to try the following from Elaine Reinhardt:

*Specific supplements: *“In most cases, Elaine Reinhardt says, underweight dogs or dogs with allergy symptoms begin to improve within a few days, and within a month or two, they have gained weight, their coats have improved, bald spots have disappeared, and they no longer chew on their paws. “The food that goes in stays in,” she says. “It doesn’t come shooting out the other end as bright yellow diarrhea. Seacure, Digestive enzymes, Systematic Enzymes, and Probiotics provide the deep nourishment that helps with these conditions across the board.” It may set you back $100 bucks but better to get to the root of the problem and try to CURE it or at least control it, not just cover it up with meds from the vet. 


Here are the specific products.
*SeaCure* given with meals (this is the powder made for pets which is easier to use but I use the capsules made for human use):Amazon.com: Proper Nutrition SeaCure for Pets Powder 100 Grams: Pet Supplies 

Reinhardt usually starts with the label-recommended dose of ¼ teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight per day, but for dogs weighing over 100 pounds, she finds that 2½ teaspoons works well. “Larger animals don’t necessarily need a greater dose,” she says, “and dogs who don’t need a lot of digestive support do well on half the recommended dose.”

*Probiotic with L sporogenes *given with meals: BifidoBiotics with L. sporogenes 60 Vegetarian Capsules (F) by Allergy Research Group

*Digestive Enzyme *given at mealtime: Zygest 180 Capsules by Physiologics 

*Systematic Enzyme* *given IN-BETWEEN meals*: Wobenzym® N 200 Tablets by Garden of Life

If you know that your dogs sensitivity problem is environmental, you would use SEAVIVE the sister to SEACURE. SEAVIVE adds bovine colostrum to the SEACURE + Beta-1,3-D glucan, and vitamin C. to build the immune system and aide in MANY other conditions!

I hope you find the answer! Keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried local raw honey last year. My boy has Fall allergies, it's like clock work when the leaves start to come down. We have a farmer 10 min from my house with bee hives on the property (the honey is SO good).

I started to give my boy a tablespoon daily, by day 11-14 he no longer needed Benadryl. I was actually shocked it worked. It got us through the season..no insane itching resulting in secondary skin infections. I also feed raw.

I started to give it again for this Fall season my fingers are crossed it works again. So far so good. He gets so excited when he see's me get the honey bear and spoon out he starts to drool

I did consider the pollen granules but was advised it's very concentrated and could have the opposite reaction. So I never tried it. 

Dr. Dodd's actually had this very topic on her blog a few weeks ago.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks you guys!

Momto2 - I'll look at those things. Would you keep up with the honey also?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a thread on it 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/273026-raw-honey-allergies.html

I really think the success is based on what the animal is allergic too. If it's grasses, it probably won't help. If it flowers, weeks, anything with pollen, then it probably will.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We tried local raw honey. At the same time we also changed diet and my dog has no allergy symptoms. I really don't know if the honey works, but we discovered some really fantastic tasting honey! It in itself is like dessert and for my dog it was a nice way to end the day with a tablespoon of raw honey.

I never liked honey until I tried the local raw. You should try some for both you and your dog, I've read it helps with blood purification.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

blackshep said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> Momto2 - I'll look at those things. Would you keep up with the honey also?


I would try the honey therapy for maybe 6 weeks? (Jax08 would know if this was long enough for a trial since I don't have experience with it)
Then move on to the combination I posted below if there isn't results with the honey.

PM me for more info if you do try the SeaCure. If your dog is grain sensitive change this 
*Digestive Enzyme *given at mealtime: Zygest 180 Capsules by Physiologics to this: *Digestive Enzymes: Mercola Digestive Enzymes: http://shop.mercola.com/product/heal...mes,271,90.htm * as there is a small amount of wheat/rice in the Zygest product.

Good Luck and keep us posted on what happens with the honey!
Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It only took a few days for me to see results. I do not recommend taking her off her medicine at least until the honey is in her system. Put her on the honey for a week, then remove the medicine and see what happens.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm giving my 7 mo old pup local bee pollen to help with her eye discharge. I've tried several food changes with no luck so now I'm trying the pollen. It's only been about 3 days but I haven't seen any results yet as far as her eye discharge. She seems less itchy though overall but I also started her on coconut oil at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, how are the allergies now? I'm also feeding raw bee pollen and so far so good. Last year at this time my puppy had an infected eye (needed medicated cream for that) and a terrible ear, as well as infected anal glands. This year the worst I've seen so far is very pink ears - but this is after some time outdoors, and I have allergies too, so at the same time my skin is just crawling with the itchies. Last year was very bad for allergies, according to my vet, so maybe Mother Nature is going easy on us this year - or maybe the bee pollen is a miracle cure.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I wrote a blog article on raw local honey, it really is a great natural remedy for dogs. With all things, doesn't work for every dog, but it absolutely works for a lot of dogs! I recommend it a lot, watched it help my aunt's rescue first hand.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

When feeding the bee pollen/honey for allergies do the symptoms get worse before they get better? Just wondering because I've been giving it to my two less than a week so far; one really only has allergies though but this morning both dogs woke up with discharge in their eyes. We also pulled all of the weeds out of our backyard yesterday so maybe that's what they are reacting to. I see tons of bees pollinating those weeds so it seems like the pollen should help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

